# Mateo Kovacic



## Kurt91 (9 Maggio 2013)

Visto ieri sera a tratti in Inter-Lazio. Veramente bravo, sa trattare il pallone ed ha una gran visione di gioco. L'hanno pagato, se non sbaglio, 11+bonus e se non lo bruciano per me hanno fatto davvero un grande colpo. Voi che ne dite?


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2013)

Si sapeva che era bravo, sa giocare a calcio. Anche se deve ancora maturare tantissimo, chiaramente un grande colpo ma lo era già a gennaio. Stiamo a vedere se non bruciano pure questo però.


----------



## BB7 (9 Maggio 2013)

Se rimane all'Inter si brucerà... buon talento ma deve ancora crescere e sopratutto trovare il suo vero ruolo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

anno di nascita 1994.
chiudo. :jaws:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2013)

veramente bravo


----------



## Frikez (9 Maggio 2013)

Un fenomeno 

Speriamo che i cugini riescano nell'impresa di bruciarlo o di cederlo alla prima mega offerta di un top club.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Maggio 2013)

A quelle cifre, vista la pochezza del nostro centrocampo, avremmo dovuto prenderlo noi.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2013)

Considerando la gente che ha davanti, a fianco e soprattutto dietro, un fenomeno.

Ha la mentalità giusta, forse dovrebbe essere un pò più sfrontato.


----------



## Graxx (9 Maggio 2013)

questo è un talento assurdo...ed ha solo 18 anni...mamma mia che acquisto


----------



## jaws (9 Maggio 2013)

Sarà un piacere averlo al Milan quasi gratis tra un paio d'anni

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> anno di nascita 1994.
> chiudo. :jaws:



Come Niang, che infatti spesso gioca...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Maggio 2013)

proprio ieri pensavo...se avessimo guarin o vidal,pagati 13-14 milioni e kovacic pagato 15 comprensivi di bonus a quest'ora con monto avremmo un centrocampo atomico spendendo più o meno 30 milioni...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Come Niang, che infatti spesso gioca...



che ha tipo 2 mesi in più e ha esordito a settembre.
bell'esempio, non c'è che dire.


----------



## jaws (9 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> che ha tipo 2 mesi in più e ha esordito a settembre.
> bell'esempio, non c'è che dire.



Non ho capito, ma fa niente anche perchè si stava andando offtopic


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, ma fa niente anche perchè si stava andando offtopic



a settembre aveva la stessa età di cristante.
non farmi usare paint, ti prego.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> proprio ieri pensavo...se avessimo guarin o vidal,pagati 13-14 milioni e kovacic pagato 15 comprensivi di bonus a quest'ora con monto avremmo un centrocampo atomico spendendo più o meno 30 milioni...



mi sarei accontentato pure di un borja valero a 7 e un pogba a 5


----------



## jaws (9 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> a settembre aveva la stessa età di cristante.
> non farmi usare paint, ti prego.



Ma aveva già 2 anni di professionismo alle spalle, così come Kovacic
Cristante sta in primavera.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma aveva già 2 anni di professionismo alle spalle, così come Kovacic
> Cristante sta in primavera.



e quando hanno esordito da dove provenivano, scusa? e a che età? ti risulta che facciano gli spazzini adesso, forse?
no, ma belli 'sti esempi, guarda.


----------



## jaws (9 Maggio 2013)

Ho capito il tuo intento, ma con me non attacca non ci casco e chiudo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ho capito il tuo intento, ma con me non attacca non ci casco e chiudo.



il mio unico intento è quello di discutere, stop.
se poi devi fare castelli in aria chiudi pure a quintupla mandata.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2013)

Giocatorone,nulla da dire.


----------



## Hammer (9 Maggio 2013)

Questo è forte veramente. Solo l'Inter può bruciarlo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Maggio 2013)

Vale molto più di Niang come giocatore.


----------



## Dexter (9 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vale molto più di Niang come giocatore.


attualmente non che ci voglia molto. per adesso manco giocatore si può considerare niang. pogba,kovacic,varane..sta gente del 93-94 son dei fenomeni assoluti,niang può al massimo diventare un giocatore discreto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2013)

Si brucerà all'Inter. Pessima scelta professionale, d'altronde mi rifiuto di credere che non abbia avuto altre offerte.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2013)

era da prendere ad occhi chiusi.
Tempo 1 anno e va in Inghilterra


----------



## prebozzio (8 Ottobre 2013)

Mazzarri fa sempre giocare Cambiasso, Taider e Guarin. 

Kovacic ne ha giocate solo due da titolare, e ben cinque volte è entrato dalla panchina.

Che ne pensate? Non è pronto o sbaglia Mazzarri?


----------



## Frikez (8 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mazzarri fa sempre giocare Cambiasso, Taider e Guarin.
> 
> Kovacic ne ha giocate solo due da titolare, e ben cinque volte è entrato dalla panchina.
> 
> Che ne pensate? Non è pronto o sbaglia Mazzarri?



Ha avuto la sfiga di saltare parte della preparazione a causa di un infortunio e con l'ottimo inizio di stagione dei vari Taider, Alvarez e Cambiasso non ha trovato molto spazio.
Secondo me un po' alla volta riconquisterà il posto da titolare, anche perché l'Inter ha bisogno della sua qualità in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ha avuto la sfiga di saltare parte della preparazione a causa di un infortunio e con l'ottimo inizio di stagione dei vari Taider, Alvarez e Cambiasso non ha trovato molto spazio.
> Secondo me un po' alla volta riconquisterà il posto da titolare, anche perché l'Inter ha bisogno della sua qualità in mezzo al campo.



Sono d'accordo,anche perché sarebbe da galera sprecare quello che è nettamente il più grande talento della rosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Il giocatore più talentuoso in rosa, però Mazzarri preferisce i mazzulatori.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (8 Ottobre 2013)

mazzarri è un grande mister, lo farà sbocciare


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Ottobre 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> mazzarri è un grande mister, lo farà sbocciare



Grande mister ma non uomo per crescere i giovani.


----------



## 2515 (10 Ottobre 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> mazzarri è un grande mister, lo farà sbocciare



certo certo, stava stuprando il talento di insigne sto qua, tutti i napoletani non lo sopportavano per questo.


----------



## Jino (10 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> certo certo, stava stuprando il talento di insigne sto qua, tutti i napoletani non lo sopportavano per questo.



Ciò che contano sono i risultati ed in questo senso Mazzarri è inattaccabile. Chissenefrega dei calciatori, ciò che conta sono i risultati di squadra.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Ottobre 2013)

E' ancora acerbo ovviamente, si vede che è bravo, ma mi spiegate che cosa avrebbe dimostrato fino ad ora per essere considerato un talento così straordinario? Per la considerazione che c'è su di lui, al momento è un po' troppo sopravvalutato, IMHO.


----------



## BB7 (29 Ottobre 2013)

Non è ancora pronto ma c'è il potenziale...


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Ottobre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non è ancora pronto ma c'è il potenziale...



Sì sì c'è e si vede, ma da qui a definirlo un talento fenomenale ce ne passa. C'è chi lo definisce già un campioncino. Quelle volte in cui l'ho visto giocare è stato quasi sempre disastroso o tra i peggiori in campo, sarò sfortunato io


----------



## BB7 (29 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì sì c'è e si vede, ma da qui a definirlo un talento fenomenale ce ne passa. C'è chi lo definisce già un campioncino. Quelle volte in cui l'ho visto giocare è stato quasi sempre disastroso o tra i peggiori in campo, sarò sfortunato io



Mah io non ho sentito nessuno che lo ritenesse già un fenomeno... Ha uno scatto eccezionale e buona personalità però si vede che ha ancora paura e non è del tutto sicuro dei propri mezzi


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' ancora acerbo ovviamente, si vede che è bravo, ma mi spiegate che cosa avrebbe dimostrato fino ad ora per essere considerato un talento così straordinario? Per la considerazione che c'è su di lui, al momento è un po' troppo sopravvalutato, IMHO.



Non ha fatto la preparazione causa infortuni,dagli tempo.Lo scorso girone,appena preso dall'Inter,fece cose straordinarie.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Ottobre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Mah io non ho sentito nessuno che lo ritenesse già un fenomeno... Ha uno scatto eccezionale e buona personalità però si vede che ha ancora paura e non è del tutto sicuro dei propri mezzi



Dei miei amici interisti sono esaltatissimi per lui, dicono in continuazione che è un potenziale fenomeno. Boh, quelle volte in cui l'ho visto mi è parso ancora troppo acerbo, ma ha tutto il tempo per maturare e diventare fortissimo, per carità.


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2013)

Giovanissimo, ma ha bisogno di tempo, occhio a partire dal prossimo anno.


----------



## Sesfips (29 Ottobre 2013)

E' lo stesso identico discorso che vale per Niang. Preciso. Identico. Uguale.
Mateo ha bisogno di tempo, è giovanissimo, non è neanche da un anno in Italia, l'anno scorso con la squadra disastrata ha fatto benissimo. Inoltre secondo me Mazzarri lo fa giocare in un ruolo che non gli appartiene.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> E' lo stesso identico discorso che vale per Niang. Preciso. Identico. Uguale.
> Mateo ha bisogno di tempo, è giovanissimo, non è neanche da un anno in Italia, l'anno scorso con la squadra disastrata ha fatto benissimo. Inoltre secondo me Mazzarri lo fa giocare in un ruolo che non gli appartiene.



Niang lo vedo più indietro. Parlo di qualità eh, in Niang doti fisiche a parte si intravede poco altro. Kovacic ha passaggi e giocate di uno che si vede sa giocare a calcio. 

Detto questo è sempre impossibile prevedere la carriera di un ragazzino.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> E' lo stesso identico discorso che vale per Niang. Preciso. Identico. Uguale.
> Mateo ha bisogno di tempo, è giovanissimo, non è neanche da un anno in Italia, l'anno scorso con la squadra disastrata ha fatto benissimo. Inoltre secondo me Mazzarri lo fa giocare in un ruolo che non gli appartiene.



Mazzarri non lo fa giocare nel suo ruolo, anche questo è vero.
E' la stessa cosa che dico io, ha bisogno di tempo. Non sto dicendo che sia scarso, anzi.
Niang lo vedo molto più indietro rispetto a Kovacic.


----------



## Sesfips (30 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Niang lo vedo più indietro. Parlo di qualità eh, in Niang doti fisiche a parte si intravede poco altro. Kovacic ha passaggi e giocate di uno che si vede sa giocare a calcio.
> 
> Detto questo è sempre impossibile prevedere la carriera di un ragazzino.



Io intendo il fatto che sia stato bollato come scarso troppo presto. Quel palo col Barcellona sembra avergli bloccato la carriera. 
Per me anche lui ha bisogno di tempo, ma soprattutto di fiducia. 

In Italia siamo tutti bravi a dire vogliamo il progetto giovani di quà, il progetto giovani di là, poi appena il giocatore sbaglia mezzo passaggio, un tiro o un cross, giù le critiche e gli insulti. 
Ci vuole più pazienza, molta, molta pazienza ed equilibrio nel giudicare.




Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mazzarri non lo fa giocare nel suo ruolo, anche questo è vero.
> E' la stessa cosa che dico io, ha bisogno di tempo. Non sto dicendo che sia scarso, anzi.
> Niang lo vedo molto più indietro rispetto a Kovacic.



Infatti chi dice che sia già un campione si sbaglia di grosso.
Quanto ci ha messo, ad esempio, Alvarez a sbocciare? DUE anni. Non un mese.
Ripeto, bisogna avere pazienza.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Io intendo il fatto che sia stato bollato come scarso troppo presto. Quel palo col Barcellona sembra avergli bloccato la carriera.
> Per me anche lui ha bisogno di tempo, ma soprattutto di fiducia.
> 
> In Italia siamo tutti bravi a dire vogliamo il progetto giovani di quà, il progetto giovani di là, poi appena il giocatore sbaglia mezzo passaggio, un tiro o un cross, giù le critiche e gli insulti.
> Ci vuole più pazienza, molta, molta pazienza ed equilibrio nel giudicare.



Su Niang hai ragione. Dopo quel palo è iniziata l'involuzione. E' vero che non aveva segnato nemmeno prima, però giocava sicuramente meglio. Con i giovani bisogna avere pazienza ma credo che non vadano nemmeno esaltati troppo soprattutto quando sono acerbi e possono avere giustamente il loro periodo negativo.
El Shaarawy dopo il girone di andata straordinario nel girone di ritorno, soprattutto negli ultimi 2 mesi, ha avuto una flessione anche normale per certi versi, visto che ha fatto anche il terzino per quasi tutta la stagione, e alcuni subito hanno iniziato a considerarlo sopravvalutato e bollito, magari gli stessi che lo avevano considerato un fenomeno pochi mesi prima. Con i giovani bisogna essere equilibrati nei giudizi.


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dei miei amici interisti sono esaltatissimi per lui, dicono in continuazione che è un potenziale fenomeno. Boh, quelle volte in cui l'ho visto mi è parso ancora troppo acerbo, ma ha tutto il tempo per maturare e diventare fortissimo, per carità.



Il fatto è che a 17 anni giocava già in Champions sfornando prestazioni incredibili, secondo me non è nella squadra migliore in cui crescere, spero di sbagliarmi perchè mi piace un casino.

Oggi nel primo tempo bene, poi è sparito completamente perdendo banalmente diversi palloni..comunque a ridosso della prima punta non mi garba molto, da mezz'ala potrebbe diventare devastante IMHO.


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Niang lo vedo molto più indietro rispetto a Kovacic.



Avoja


----------



## Sesfips (30 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Su Niang hai ragione. Dopo quel palo è iniziata l'involuzione. E' vero che non aveva segnato nemmeno prima, però giocava sicuramente meglio. Con i giovani bisogna avere pazienza ma credo che non vadano nemmeno esaltati troppo soprattutto quando sono acerbi e possono avere giustamente il loro periodo negativo.
> El Shaarawy dopo il girone di andata straordinario nel girone di ritorno, soprattutto negli ultimi 2 mesi, ha avuto una flessione anche normale per certi versi, visto che ha fatto anche il terzino per quasi tutta la stagione, e alcuni subito hanno iniziato a considerarlo sopravvalutato e bollito, magari gli stessi che lo avevano considerato un fenomeno pochi mesi prima. Con i giovani bisogna essere equilibrati nei giudizi.



Lo stesso C. Ronaldo quando era molto giovane era già forte, ma era una testa calda, e Ferguson per farlo diventare quello che è ora lo panchinò a lungo. Per fargli capire come si doveva comportare. 

Infatti se il Milan in un futuro non troppo lontano si dovesse privare di El Shaarawy farebbe uno degli errori più grossi della sua storia.
Ma dove lo trovi un giocatore che ti fa 20 gol a stagione e si sacrifica in quel modo? Inoltre attaccatissimo alla maglia, volenteroso, mai polemico.
Sul serio, se il Milan se ne priverà, El Shaarawy sicuramente esploderà altrove. Ha già dimostrato quanto vale e un calo come il suo, dopo aver trascinato la squadra (a pezzi, perchè in quel periodo il Milan era a pezzi) per un intero girone, da solo, ci può benissimo stare.
Io prima di liberarmene ci penserei molto molto bene.


----------



## tequilad (30 Ottobre 2013)

Io se fossi l'Inter lo terrei stretto. Così come per il momento terrei stretto Niang al Milan


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Lo stesso C. Ronaldo quando era molto giovane era già forte, ma era una testa calda, e Ferguson per farlo diventare quello che è ora lo panchinò a lungo. Per fargli capire come si doveva comportare.
> 
> *Infatti se il Milan in un futuro non troppo lontano si dovesse privare di El Shaarawy farebbe uno degli errori più grossi della sua storia.
> Ma dove lo trovi un giocatore che ti fa 20 gol a stagione e si sacrifica in quel modo? Inoltre attaccatissimo alla maglia, volenteroso, mai polemico.
> ...



Concordo alla grande.
Io mi tengo più stretto El Shaarawy rispetto a Balotelli.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Io se fossi l'Inter lo terrei stretto. Così come per il momento terrei stretto Niang al Milan



Si teniamolo stretto, ma magari mandiamolo in un posto con meno pressione per sei mesi tanto per cominciare...


----------



## tequilad (30 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si teniamolo stretto, ma magari mandiamolo in un posto con meno pressione per sei mesi tanto per cominciare...




concordo


----------



## alexrossonero (30 Ottobre 2013)

Kovacic ha doti enormi. Purtroppo gioca in una squadra che non può svilupparle.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Ottobre 2013)

Se Erick mi caccia fuori il toscano l'anno prox se ne può parlare


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Niang con Kovacic non c'entra nulla. Il croato ha tutte le qualità per essere un Top. L'altro al massimo può diventare un buon calciatore. Nulla più.


----------



## Sesfips (8 Dicembre 2013)

Deve giocare sempre così (se Mazzarri gli fa vedere il campo).
Ennesima dimostrazione che ha delle qualità veramente importanti. Oggi ha fatto un numero bellissimo su una palla che gli è arrivata alta, con conseguente assist a Palacio.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Dicembre 2013)

inter+mazzarri.
vedo 'sto ragazzo e mi piange il cuore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Dicembre 2013)

Stanno devastando uno dei giovani talenti più cristallini al Mondo.
Inter


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tenendo conto che sia ancora molto acerbo e debba dimostrare ancora tantissimo, Mazzarri sta distruggendo questo ragazzo.
Tra poco sarà colpevole anche del buco dell'ozono


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Stanno devastando uno dei giovani talenti più cristallini al Mondo.
> Inter



Pazzesco


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2014)

Un pò lo stanno rovinando, ma sono convinto pure il ragazzo ci metta del suo. Esploderà ad ogni modo da un'altra parte.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tecnicamente è buono, il suo problema è che non ha proprio personalità.


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Non ha ancora la personalità e l'esperienza per giocare in quella zona del campo


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente è buono, il suo problema è che non ha proprio personalità.



Sono d'accordo, ma non tutti hanno una grande personalità a 20 anni.
Diciamo che Mazzarri non può scaricare le colpe di una sconfitta su un ragazzino che deve crescere.


----------



## Hammer (3 Febbraio 2014)

Se non esploderà all'Inter (probabilissimo), esploderà altrove. Figuriamoci poi con quel cesso di Mazzarri. I numeri li ha, vedasi caso Coutinho


----------



## 2515 (3 Febbraio 2014)

magari a giugno all'inter serve matri... Possono darci lui.XD


----------



## davoreb (6 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Niang con Kovacic non c'entra nulla. Il croato ha tutte le qualità per essere un Top. L'altro al massimo può diventare un buon calciatore. Nulla più.



esagerato... sono tutti e due del 94. tra due e tre anni vedremo


----------



## The Ripper (6 Febbraio 2014)

Continua a farlo giocare fuori ruolo.
L'ambiente Inter e Mazzarri lo stanno rovinando.
Tanto, tempo 2 anni e farà il fenomeno altrove.


----------



## iceman. (6 Febbraio 2014)

Giocatore sprecato in quella rosa, per me è fortissimo, rischiano di perderlo anche a poco, ma comunque resta il loro miglior giocatore della rosa


----------



## Dexter (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ma come non ha personalità? Cerca sempre il dribbling e la giocata! Lo stanno distruggendo,Mazzari non ha capito che è una mezzala e che deve schierarlo sempre titolare.


----------



## Serginho (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ancora un po' e lo venderanno, diventando l'ennesimo rimpianto di questa società di clown


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (6 Febbraio 2014)

ancora non ha dimostrato nulla, o va in una società seria stile arsenal o borussia oppure questo si brucia definitivamente


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ti aspettiamo Mateo, neanche devi traslocare


----------



## Belfast Boy (8 Febbraio 2014)

Il ragazzo ha qualità anche se inespresse sinceramente. La cosa che mi fa ridere dei giornalai è come la sua situazione sia stata completamente offuscata dal casino del Milan di quest'anno (parlo nello specifico della Gazza che ormai sciopera un giorno si e l'altro pure...) e che si tiene Berti come opinionista 
L'hanno pagato una gran bella cifra considerata l'età e ciò che ha fatto (zero? poco più di zero?) ma se ne parla poco anche se con l'arrivo di Hernanes non potranno esimersi dal sollevare il problema ed allora ne vedremo delle belle.
Detto questo...fossi in lui spingerei per andare al Borussia dove c'è un allenatore che i giovani li fa giocare e gli insegna calcio.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque quest'anno, causa padre interista, ne ho viste tante di partite dell'Inter. Credetemi, dire che è totalmente colpa di società ed allenatore se il ragazzo rende cosi cosi non è affatto dire la verità.

Si vede che ha talento, ha colpi. Ma è un giocatore in campo moscio, senza cattiveria, a volte privo di personalità per provare la giocata. Non a caso ha fatto ZERO reti, nonostante un tasso tecnico notevole. 

Concludo con il dire che è un 94, per carità, ha tutto il tempo di crescere. Certo lui in primis per giocare a determinati livelli deve cambiare registro.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque quest'anno, causa padre interista, ne ho viste tante di partite dell'Inter. Credetemi, dire che è totalmente colpa di società ed allenatore se il ragazzo rende cosi cosi non è affatto dire la verità.
> 
> Si vede che ha talento, ha colpi. Ma è un giocatore in campo moscio, senza cattiveria, a volte privo di personalità per provare la giocata. Non a caso ha fatto ZERO reti, nonostante un tasso tecnico notevole.
> 
> Concludo con il dire che è un 94, per carità, ha tutto il tempo di crescere. Certo lui in primis per giocare a determinati livelli deve cambiare registro.


Sulla personalità concordo con te. Alla stessa età El Shaarawy trascinava a suon di reti e grandissime prestazioni un Milan derelitto che lui si è preso sulle spalle nonostante avesse nemmeno 20 anni. Lo stesso De Sciglio ha dimostrato una grande personalità praticamente fin da subito. Per non parlare di Pogba che l'anno scorso pur non giocando sempre e anche senza continuità ha dimostrato personalità e colpi da campione assoluto. Kovacic in poche partite ha dimostrato di avere personalità. E' un giocatore ancora troppo acerbo, anche caratterialmente. Di certo Mazzarri però non gli può attribuire le colpe della crisi nerazzurra dell'ultimo mese.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sulla personalità concordo con te. Alla stessa età El Shaarawy trascinava a suon di reti e grandissime prestazioni un Milan derelitto che lui si è preso sulle spalle nonostante avesse nemmeno 20 anni. Lo stesso De Sciglio ha dimostrato una grande personalità praticamente fin da subito. Per non parlare di Pogba che l'anno scorso pur non giocando sempre e anche senza continuità ha dimostrato personalità e colpi di campione assoluto. Kovacic in poche partite ha dimostrato di avere personalità. E' un giocatore ancora troppo acerbo, anche caratterialmente. Di certo Mazzarri però non gli può attribuire le colpe della crisi nerazzurra dell'ultimo mese.



Ma infatti certe "accuse" al giocatore non le ho tanto capite, per carità, ma l'ho visto anche allo Juventus Stadium, ha giocato oggettivamente una partitaccia!


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti certe "accuse" al giocatore non le ho tanto capite, per carità, ma l'ho visto anche allo Juventus Stadium, ha giocato oggettivamente una partitaccia!



Sì sì, è stato il peggiore in campo.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque quest'anno, causa padre interista, ne ho viste tante di partite dell'Inter. Credetemi, dire che è totalmente colpa di società ed allenatore se il ragazzo rende cosi cosi non è affatto dire la verità.
> 
> Si vede che ha talento, ha colpi. Ma è un giocatore in campo moscio, senza cattiveria, a volte privo di personalità per provare la giocata. Non a caso ha fatto ZERO reti, nonostante un tasso tecnico notevole.
> 
> Concludo con il dire che è un 94, per carità, ha tutto il tempo di crescere. Certo lui in primis per giocare a determinati livelli deve cambiare registro.



Ma infatti a me non dice nulla di che onestamente. Ma lo dicevo già dall'anno scorso. Non vedo le stigmati del fenomeno.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti a me non dice nulla di che onestamente. Ma lo dicevo già dall'anno scorso. Non vedo le stigmati del fenomeno.



Anche secondo me non ha le stigmate del fenomeno e forse nemmeno quelle da campione, però potrebbe diventare un buonissimo giocatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me non ha le stigmate del fenomeno e forse nemmeno quelle da campione, però potrebbe diventare un buonissimo giocatore.



Anche su Verratti non avevo grandissime aspettative. Il tipo di giocatore è simile.


----------



## 2515 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Il suo ostacolo più grande è quello fisico. Una mezzala come lui o in campo mangia le caviglie o al massimo potrà aspirare a diventare una specie di giovinco. I centrocampisti migliori ormai sono quelli che hanno sia fisicità che tecnica, i piccoletti come lui hanno solo due modi per emergere. O avere una tecnica MOSTRUOSA nell'impostazione e nell'assist oppure avere una buona struttura fisica per reggere i contrasti e la grinta necessaria per farlo.


----------



## 2515 (8 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche su Verratti non avevo grandissime aspettative. Il tipo di giocatore è simile.



Verratti ha ben altra visione di gioco e tutt'altra cattiveria agonistica..


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Verratti ha ben altra visione di gioco e tutt'altra cattiveria agonistica..



Sì è vero. Però sono cose su cui si può lavorare bene ancora.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche su Verratti non avevo grandissime aspettative. Il tipo di giocatore è simile.



Verratti è di un altro livello rispetto a Kovacic, IMHO.
Già in B ha dimostrato di avere qualità enormi.
L'anno scorso ha giocato alla grande al Camp Nou contro Xavi e Iniesta, non proprio i primi che passano.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Verratti è di un altro livello rispetto a Kovacic, IMHO.
> Già in B ha dimostrato di avere qualità enormi.
> L'anno scorso ha giocato alla grande al Camp Nou contro Xavi e Iniesta, non proprio i primi che passano.



Non mettevo in dubbio che fosse più forte e pronto.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche su Verratti non avevo grandissime aspettative. Il tipo di giocatore è simile.



Sono molto diversi invece secondo me. Verratti con Zeman ha cominciato a giocare davanti la difesa anche perchè ha dimostrato grinta, agonismo e contrasto. Sai che Verratti nelle sue squadre a fine campionato è sempre tra i più fallosi ed ammoniti? A dimostrazione che è un giocatore che non tira indietro la gamba. 

Kovacic gioca nello stesso ruolo, solo che in Croazia faceva il fenomeno, qui se non ci metti anche contrasto, cattiveria combini poco a giocare davanti la difesa. Infatti per me lui non può giocare davanti la difesa oggi, deve giocare venti metri più avanti, ma anche li se non tira fuori un pizzico di coraggio e personalità combina poco. Fa il compitino, non rischia mai niente, non prova mai niente. 

E' oggettivamente un diamante grezzo, ma se da un punto di vista caratteriale non migliora farà poca squadra in qualsiasi squadra.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2014)

Ha iniziato alla grande in questa stagione.
Sarà l'anno della sua consacrazione?


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2014)

Secondo me a questo mancano i genitali. Il salto definitivo non lo farà mai.


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ha iniziato alla grande in questa stagione.
> Sarà l'anno della sua consacrazione?



Avoja


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Avoja



Aldilà della forza dell'avversario sta iniziando a mettere in pratica le sue potenzialità con giocate, assist e gol da campioncino.
Siamo all'inizio e si deve confermare, ma la strada è sicuramente quella giusta.
L'anno scorso lo criticavo non perché fosse scarso ma perché non gli avevo ancora visto giocare una partita davvero bene.


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Aldilà della forza dell'avversario sta iniziando a mettere in pratica le sue potenzialità con giocate, assist e gol da campioncino.
> Siamo all'inizio e si deve confermare, ma la strada è sicuramente quella giusta.
> L'anno scorso lo criticavo non perché fosse scarso ma perché non gli avevo ancora visto giocare una partita davvero bene.



Con un altro allenatore sarebbe già esploso da mo IMHO
Comunque un paio di anni e saluta l'Italia, al pari di Pogba.


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2014)

Quest'anno sembra aver ingranato il definitivo salto di qualità che gli mancava, quell'esser più decisivo e meno fumoso. Certo bisogna aspettare anche partite più importanti prima di capire definitivamente la sua maturazione.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Marzo 2016)

Mandate avanti al minuto 1:59. No ma è forte, è un futuro campione Kovacic. E' riuscito a regalare un gol agli avversari facendo un errore privo di ogni logica. Bisogna essere proprio stupidi per calciatore una punizione in quel modo e non verso la porta avversaria. Ma soprattutto sbagliando il passaggio. Mediocre.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Marzo 2016)

Di Coutinho ce n'è uno.


----------



## Serginho (14 Marzo 2016)

Fa proprio schifo


----------



## kolao95 (29 Marzo 2016)

Intanto il fenomeno Kovapipp è già in vendita.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Marzo 2016)

A prezzo di saldo è una scommessa che farei. Anche al 50% del suo potenziale sarebbe un valore aggiunto al nostro centrocampo.


----------



## Djici (29 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> A prezzo di saldo è una scommessa che farei. Anche al 50% del suo potenziale sarebbe un valore aggiunto al nostro centrocampo.



Sicuro.
Tanto i Verratti li vediamo in cartolina... quindi un Kovacic sarebbe quasi un lusso per questo Milan.


----------

